# Markierungsspray für Gelände?



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

Hi,
für ehrenamtliche Kurvenkurse/Fahrtechnikübungen im Gelände suchen wir ein Spray o.ä., um z.B. die Ideallinie zu markieren. 

Kreide eignet sich je nach Boden leider nicht so gut...

Das ganze sollte nach Möglichkeit keine Umweltsauerei sein und am besten einfach abwaschbar sein. 

Jetzt hatten wir glatt an diese Fußball-Freistoss-Sprays gedacht, aber die sind ja mit 11€/Dose schweineteuer 

Was benutzt ihr so oder könnt ihr vielleicht empfehlen?

Danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juni 2016)

Kannst welchen vom/für Tiefbau oder Forst nehmen. Den gibt es auch mit unterschiedlichen Haltbarkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (28. Juni 2016)

Baummarkierspray. Ist aber _nicht_ abwaschbar sondern haelt einige Tage


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kannst welchen vom/für Tiefbau oder Forst nehmen. Den gibt es auch mit unterschiedlichen Haltbarkeiten.



Wonach muss man da suchen? Sprich, wie heisst das Zeug? Habe nur dieses Neon-Spray gefunden...

Besten Dank!


----------



## R.C. (28. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wonach muss man da suchen? Sprich, wie heisst das Zeug? Habe nur dieses Neon-Spray gefunden...



Gibt's in allen moeglichen Farben:
http://www.interforst.at/products/14146-proforst-farbmarkierspray.aspx
http://www.interforst.at/category/288-farbmarkierspray.aspx


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

uih,
das markiert 12 Monate, das ist vielleicht zuviel des Guten  ?


----------



## everywhere.local (28. Juni 2016)

rasierschaum?


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2016)

Nimm nen Stock und kratz es in den Boden


----------



## Bener (28. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> rasierschaum?


Sprühsahne?


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2016)

Gibt so Plastik Hütchen, letztens bei der EM gesehen


----------



## Skwal (28. Juni 2016)

Sprühkreide

https://www.amazon.de/Sprühkreide-v..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=DF5NK3MHAAG20GTEN6F1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Juni 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Nimm nen Stock und kratz es in den Boden


Zu einfach.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Du kannst gerne von mir zum Testen Die  Hütchen mal ausleihen! Gut sichtbar und spurlos zu entfernenund, sehr leicht  gut im helmfach vom Rucksack transportiert.
Du weißt wie du mich erreichen  kannst!


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Ach ja sprüh Kreide hält  auch sehr lange... hat meine Frau vor Wochen auf dem Kita Gelände genutzt und ist trotz reichlich Regen noch gut zu sehen....


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

Rasierschaum und Seife machen sich schlecht im Reifen (oder Gesicht  ) bei der Weiterfahrt...

Hütchen gehen leider nicht, weil man dann rüberfährt, das machen die sicherlich nicht lang mit und irritiert auch die Kurvenkünstler.

Idealerweise könnte man es mit der Trinkflasche direkt nach Verwendung wieder wegspülen...

Trotzdem Danke für eure Ideen!

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Die Hütchen sind genau dafür gemacht... drüber fahren oder laufen interessiert die nicht wirklich.... können wir aber gerne vorher mal live testen....


----------



## sparkfan (28. Juni 2016)

Mit flachen Hütchen links und rechts alle paar Meter die "Gasse" markieren. Dann fahren auch nicht so viele drüber. Hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Hütchen gehen leider nicht, weil man dann rüberfährt, ... und irritiert auch die Kurvenkünstler.
> ...


Stimmt. Zum irgendwo drüberfahren sind die wenigsten Radln ausgelegt.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

ja, man KANN über die Hütchen fahren, aber die Leute haben da ein mentales Problem mit. 

Zielsetzung ist eine einfache, ca. 3cm dünne Linie als Markierung. Hütchen re+li als Gasse fallen aus (HR zieht engeren Kreis als VR)...

grüße


----------



## everywhere.local (28. Juni 2016)

pee on it to show dominance


----------



## Bener (28. Juni 2016)

Äh, was sprach jetzt nochmal gegen Sprühsahne??


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2016)

Urinspur? Nur vorher bitte Bionade oä trinken.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Äh, was sprach jetzt nochmal gegen Sprühsahne??



Die Umweltvertraeglichkeit. Da koennten ja Tiere kommen und das Zeug fressen! Oder es versickert im Boden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2016)

Mir haben schon Weibsen das Dreckszeug abgenuckelt, da war MTB in DE quasi noch in den Kinderschuhen....und diese TIERE leben immer noch *börps*


----------



## R.C. (28. Juni 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mir haben schon Weibsen das Dreckszeug abgenuckelt, da war MTB in DE quasi noch in den Kinderschuhen....und diese TIERE leben immer noch *börps*



Urin ist ja auch kein Problem. 
'Dreckszeug' ist aber mal ein interessanter Name fuer ihn!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2016)

Ich bezog mich auf reine Sprühsahne, Sie Sau, Sie.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

Die Herren, das KTWR darf seinen Ausgang jetzt beenden und zurück in seinen Stall 

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ausgang jetzt beenden und zurück in seinen Stall
> 
> grüße!


Sag das mal bitte den Fingern von Onkel Jogi.


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hütchen gehen leider nicht, weil man dann rüberfährt, das machen die sicherlich nicht lang mit und irritiert auch die Kurvenkünstler.


Ich wage mal die kühne Behauptung aufzustellen, man könnte auch einfach neben den Hütchen herfahren


----------



## adrenochrom (28. Juni 2016)

molotow.com


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> molotow.com


Stimmt. Benzin. Spur legen und anzünden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> uih,
> das markiert 12 Monate, das ist vielleicht zuviel des Guten  ?




Auf Holz!

Auf Schotter eine Woche. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auf Holz!
> 
> Auf Schotter eine Woche. Wenn überhaupt.



ah ok,
dann bestelle ich das mal


----------



## Der_Christopher (28. Juni 2016)

Was spricht gegen Sägespäne?


----------



## wildbiker (28. Juni 2016)

Hab fürs Fahrtechniktraining halbierte Tennisbälle genommen... 10 Stück (20 Hälften) billig bei Ebay..


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2016)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Sägespäne?



Gute Idee!

Bin aber Stadtkind, bei uns gibts sowas nicht ums Eck. Mal schauen, ob ich einen Tischler o.ä. auftue. 

Ist wie gesagt für den Einsatz in Kurven (Trail), für den Parkplatz nehme ich Hütchen...

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juni 2016)

Oder sowas: http://www.rosa-moser.at/produkte/bodenmarkierfarbe-500ml,-tempo-tp,-leuchtgrün

Am schönsten sind Fähnchen.


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2016)

Sägespäne gibt's auch in der Zoohandlung.
Holzpellets gingen vllt noch


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Juni 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hab fürs Fahrtechniktraining halbierte Tennisbälle genommen... 10 Stück (20 Hälften) billig bei Ebay..


Ich halbiere mir die vom sog. Bällebad.
Kosten in der Bucht kleines Geld, wiegen quasi nix und lassen sich unbemerkt überfahren. Verschiedene Farben für 'Trail' und Blickpunkte sind damit auch easy machbar.


----------



## adrenochrom (28. Juni 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Sägespäne gibt's auch in der Zoohandlung.



saege mitnehmen und vor ort herstellen


----------



## Makke (29. Juni 2016)

Holz-/Sägespäne ... gibt es in jeder Tischlerei/Sägewerk ...


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist sicherlich eine der umweltschonendsten Varianten. Und gibt am wenigsten Ärger mit den anderen Nutzern 

Muß ich nur mal schauen, wie man die am besten transportiert und auf den Weg kriegt. So eine Gewürzdose o.ä. mit Ausguss wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

für die Fahrtechnikkurse bei sportsinteam markieren wir die Ideallinie bzw. die Linie, die der Kursteilnehmer fahren soll, mit Hütchen oder mit einem dünnen Seil. Die Erfahrungen sind sehr gut: die Hütchen sind auch nach einem Jahr noch sehr gut in Schuss, die Seile werden nach jedem Matscheinsatz einfach in die Waschmaschine geschmissen. Der Online-Shop von Sport-Thieme ist da eine gute Adresse ...

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2016)

Die Seil idee gefällt mir...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2016)

Calciumcarbonat wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, falls man im Rucksack noch ein wenig Platz hat.


----------



## Lenilein (30. Juni 2016)

Bauschaum


----------



## stengele (30. Juni 2016)

Flatterband oder Teppichstückchen sollten auch gehen.


----------



## Bener (30. Juni 2016)

Sprühsahne!


----------



## Lenilein (30. Juni 2016)

Mach`s wie Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2016)

Die beste Lösung fällt mir natürlich erst jetzt ein: Wie der Urmensch - mit nem Stock ne Linie zeichnen.


----------



## Sadem (30. Juni 2016)

Also wenn einer auf einen öffentlichen Trail für gewerbliche Zwecke (Fahrtechniktraining) oder überhaupt farbiges Spay verspüht und ich würde das sehen, würde ich dem aber was erzählen. Nimm Hütchen wie jeder normale Fahrtechniktrainer. Halten lang und stören keinen Menschen.


----------



## bastea82 (30. Juni 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die beste Lösung fällt mir natürlich erst jetzt ein: Wie der Urmensch - mit nem Stock ne Linie zeichnen.


War schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> Also wenn einer auf einen öffentlichen Trail für gewerbliche Zwecke (Fahrtechniktraining) oder überhaupt farbiges Spay verspüht und ich würde das sehen, würde ich dem aber was erzählen. Nimm Hütchen wie jeder normale Fahrtechniktrainer. Halten lang und stören keinen Menschen.



1. nix gewerblich... Steht auch im ersten Post 
2. suche ich etwas, das abwaschbar ist. Auch das mehr als einmal geschrieben.
3. Hütchen fallen raus, auch mehrfach begründet...
4. Stock ist nicht ausreichend. Probiert, aber nicht als ausreichend empfunden.

Grüße


----------



## Sadem (30. Juni 2016)

Dann schlage ich die natürliche Begrenzung vor: Ordentliche Exposition. Dann weiss man gleich wer die Kurve nicht gepackt hat


----------



## bastea82 (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn mit Stock in den Boden kratzen nicht hilft, man könnte die Äste ja auch als Begrenzung nehmen


----------



## adrenochrom (30. Juni 2016)

smart goggle + gps = augmented reality ftw


----------



## Muckal (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn es um eine Schotterkurve geht kannst du ja nach absolviertem Training die Steinchen umdrehen, dann is die Farbe weg


----------



## elured (1. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Seil finde ich eine gute Idee.
Da könnte man z.B. 550 Paracord nehmen. Gibt es in neon und waschbar ist das auch.
Sollte auch gut haltbar sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juli 2016)

elured schrieb:


> Das mit dem Seil finde ich eine gute Idee.
> Da könnte man z.B. 550 Paracord nehmen. Gibt es in neon und waschbar ist das auch.
> Sollte auch gut haltbar sein.


Und paßt in die Hosentasche des Guides


----------



## bastea82 (1. Juli 2016)

Weitere Idee: So ein Markierungsgerät, womit auf dem Fussballplatz die Linien gezogen werden. Hätte auch gleich den Vorteil, dass man die Karre ans Fahrrad spaxen kann


----------



## KILLERBIKER (1. Juli 2016)

Mehl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenpeterli (2. Juli 2016)

Ha ha, ja klar Mehl, gibt's da nicht noch andere pulvrige Substanzen die nach Ende des Kurses einfach weggeschnupft werden können?


----------



## Hofbiker (2. Juli 2016)

Lebensmittelfarbe wie im Skirennsport


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Juli 2016)

Das billige Katzenstreu vom Discounter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Carsten,
ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal mit kreidespray versuchen
http://www.wolkdirekt.com/colormark...y9rC6-6JeTQZiqTmSJlPFnLNfrK2eafr8mxoCgC7w_wcB

Das Zeug hat mein Kumpel mal für eine CTF verwendet, ist nach 2-3 Tagen oder 1 Tag Regen nicht mehr sichtbar und absolut Umweltverträglich


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2016)

Nimm doch wirklich Sprühsahne, das ist echt noch am ehesten vertretbar und wenn man mit dem Gesicht drauf fällt ist es angenehm. Wenn ich da einen mit Kreidespray oder ähnlichem auf dem Trail rumsprühen sehen würde, dann gäbe es erstmal Nackenschellen im Takt von We will rock you...


----------



## Bener (3. Juli 2016)

Sag ich doch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (3. Juli 2016)

koks


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juli 2016)

Ziegenpeterli schrieb:


> Ha ha, ja klar Mehl, gibt's da nicht noch andere pulvrige Substanzen die nach Ende des Kurses einfach weggeschnupft werden können?





adrenochrom schrieb:


> koks



Dann beschwert euch aber nicht wenn dabei die Regenwürmer bekifft aus der Erde gucken und euch dann die Reifen zerstechen. 
Ansonsten sagt mir Bescheid wo ihr das macht, dann komme ich mal vorbei.
So eine Meterlange Linie hat schon was.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2016)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ansonsten sagt mir Bescheid wo ihr das macht, dann komme ich mal vorbei.
> So eine Meterlange Linie hat schon was.


Dann ist ja wohl berechtigte Hoffnung auf ein bevorstehendes Koks-Kompendium!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2016)

Dressierte Hummeln wäre noch eine Möglichkeit oder eine Ameisenstraße anlegen!


----------



## Lenilein (4. Juli 2016)

Zwerge mit `ner Fackel in der Hand


----------



## no name2606 (4. Juli 2016)

Also ich find die idee mit der sprühsahne echt genial. Habs grad auf schotter ausprobiert und es bleibt erstaunlich lange gut sichtbar. Grad in anliegern ist es top, da es dort bleibt wo es gesprüht wurde. Bei nem seil hat man da dad problem, das man es irgendwie befestigen muß


----------



## mssc (4. Juli 2016)

*Silikon-Muffinförmchen* aus dem 50cent-Shop... kosten wenig, werden nicht kaputt, brauchen wenig Platz im Rucksack, abwaschbar, überfahrbar, bunt u. sichtbar...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Juli 2016)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Also ich find die idee mit der sprühsahne echt genial. Habs grad auf schotter ausprobiert und es bleibt erstaunlich lange gut sichtbar. Grad in anliegern ist es top, da es dort bleibt wo es gesprüht wurde. Bei nem seil hat man da dad problem, das man es irgendwie befestigen muß



Mit Preisen um ein Euro auch konkurrenzlos günstig! Und zur Not hat man noch was zu Essen dabei


----------



## adrenochrom (4. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Mit Preisen um ein Euro auch konkurrenzlos günstig! Und zur Not hat man noch was *lachgas * dabei



dont do drugs


----------



## xalex (5. Juli 2016)

Puh, soviel Diskussion...

Die Fußball Sprays gibt es inzwischen bei Amazon o.ä. incl Versand auch für unter 7€. Das kann ich mir grad noch so leisten, nachdem mein ganzes Geld für mein 10000€ Rad drauf gegangen ist

Das Zeug ist nach ein zwei Minuten wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (5. Juli 2016)

Nur muss man davon ja ne ganze Batterie von kaufen und den Müll auch wieder mitnehmen. Könnte zu unhip sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2016)

1- 2 Minuten ist für ein paar Kurven neu Künstler vielleicht doch etwas wenig.  .


----------



## xalex (5. Juli 2016)

Männer haben Probleme für jede Lösung


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin aber Stadtkind, bei uns gibts sowas nicht ums Eck. Mal schauen, ob ich einen Tischler o.ä. auftue.



Du kannst auch das Einstreu vom Nagetrier / Goldhamster nehmen .... Stadtkinder wachsen mit Zoohandlungen auf


----------



## dietbert (27. November 2017)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten von der Markierungsfraktion ?? 
Wir suchen ein preiswertes Kreidespray für CTF Richtungspfeile. Sollte nach einigen Tagen verschwinden, damit es vom Förster usw keinen Mecker gibt.


----------



## Bener (28. November 2017)

Tage? Sägemehl!


----------



## dietbert (28. November 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Tage? Sägemehl!



Grundsätzlich eine Überlegung wert. Wir beginnen mit den Markierungen etwa 3-4 Tage vor der CTF

ABER:
- Nach einem Regen evtl wieder weg
- Baumstämme lassen sich nicht markieren
- Für größere Streckenausschilderungen schlecht zu transportieren (auf dem Bike)


----------

